# We survived!



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

My dog Cricket and I had our very first Rally trial today. It was my very first time in a competition ring with a dog. I was very nervous but it went well. It was an ASCA trial and we had 2 runs today in Novice A. Cricket blew both of the honor stays. The first time was a sit/stay and the person running the course was late to the gate and then did a very slow run through and I lost her just before they crossed the finish line. She did really well on the course though and we earned a 170 which just barely qualified us for our first leg!! It also earned her a second place!

Our second run wasn't very good and we didn't qualify. The course was harder and had the 2 stations we were most uncomfortable with (side step right and pivot left) I messed up a sign and then it was down hill from there. Most of the mistakes were mine but she was a bit spacey, tired and ready to be done. Normally she's great with down/stays but today she wanted to sniff and look at things instead of lay down. But it's ok! We had fun and we learned a lot! I learned that I probably pulled her out too early for warm ups and that 2 runs a day is probably a bit too much for her right now. Also learned a lot of things we need to work on (stays!) but it was a good time. No one laughed at us or was mean or rude. everyone was helpful and supportive and it was a great learning experience. We had a lot of fun too. Can't wait for our next trial!

And of course my little dog was great!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

This makes me very happy! For you and Cricket. 

It also gives me hope that I can someday make it to a competition ring with my dogs.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! Nine days until our first trial...


----------



## loveyourdog (Aug 28, 2011)

That's very inspiring. I feel proud for you. I want to go to BH with my dog. I hope I can maintain courage like you and Cricket.


----------

